# Need your votes please :)



## Julio2906 (Mar 18, 2009)

I have entered a competition and put a picture of the water beading on the Bee*R on Meguiars Facebook page and whoever gets the most "likes" by midday tomorrow wins a Ultimate Meguires cleaning pack,your votes will be very much appreciated 

(My pics are numbers 66,67and 68)

Ultimate Beading Shots | Facebook


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

I done all three pictures.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Julio2906 (Mar 18, 2009)

jim-lm said:


> I done all three pictures.....:thumbsup:


Thankyou


----------



## moddingdog (Mar 31, 2008)

I will for a perfect looking car in teh first place.


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

`like'd them!


----------



## Julio2906 (Mar 18, 2009)

Thankyou guy's


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

`liked them!


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Done....


----------

